# PSP: Not turning on, No Lights.



## Bargadiel (Dec 27, 2008)

I'd like to share my issue and see if anyone has either experienced something similar or had any advice, so thanks in advance for reading, I really appreciate what people do here.

I haven't used my PSP in a little under a year now, and it has been in a case, inside a drawer for that period of time. I take good care of my stuff, and never dropped it, or exposed it to extreme temperatures, or tampered with its insides etc etc. It looks as if you just took it out of the box, and that isn't exaggerating.

Anyways I wanted to play some FF Tactics: The Lion Wars for a change, so I took it out and attempted to power it on. No lights at all. (most people report similar problems, only one of their lights come on) Obviously I thought "Well the battery must be depleted after all of this time..." No surprise to me, so I plugged it into the wall using the AC adapter it came with, and still no luck, not even a light.

I then tried my car adapter with my car on, (The light on the adapter port came on, PSP lights did not) As well as my USB cord with my computer.

Then I tried taking out the battery and directly connecting it using an AC adapter, to different wall ports of course, and still no luck.

Everything is plugged in properly and I've tried everything from Holding R and turning it on, to trying it with the Wlan on and off as well. So why isn't it working? It is rather frustrating to know I can take care of something, yet it just stops working... lol

My system is a PSP Piano Black: 2001 model. A flat psp.

Once again make note my system is NOT giving me either a Green or Orange light.

Some other things to note;

- The battery was inside the PSP while it was stored away.
- Sleep mode may have been active during some of the duration, however I believe just the battery would have been affected.

Obviously it isn't a battery problem else it would have worked when plugged in without a battery, and it can't be a problem with my adapter since I tried both my computer and my car. So what is up here? Thanks again for contributing your time and concern, and I look forward to any response I can get. 

My brother is an Electrical Engineer, and I could have him take a look at it since my warranty is gone anyway (I've had it forever), yet I'd like to get as much information as I can beforehand, and before I even consider Sony Servicing. Sony support is more like:
"Pay first, we'll tell you later, or just not tell you at all."

Once again, thanks!

EDIT: I don't know which Firmware update I have on it, I had Crysis Core...I know that much, so whatever is before that and the Skype Update I would say I have.


----------



## fraz422 (May 14, 2009)

Ok well the most likely cause is one of the power rainbow cables has come undone. I have bought several faulty psps with thave ever opened your psp.


----------



## Bargadiel (Dec 27, 2008)

I see, do you think it is something I can fix on my own? Or will I have to buy some sort of cable, or worst case scenario: send it in? =/ I've never opened my Psp before, and it was just sitting there in it's case without moving at all, so I don't know how something like that happened, but if it's fixable then I am fine with it...


----------



## billyb95 (Jul 14, 2009)

Bargadiel said:


> I'd like to share my issue and see if anyone has either experienced something similar or had any advice, so thanks in advance for reading, I really appreciate what people do here.
> 
> I haven't used my PSP in a little under a year now, and it has been in a case, inside a drawer for that period of time. I take good care of my stuff, and never dropped it, or exposed it to extreme temperatures, or tampered with its insides etc etc. It looks as if you just took it out of the box, and that isn't exaggerating.
> 
> ...


----------

